# Utrogestan



## bettyboop8 (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm 7+3 pregnant and prescribed to take Utrogestan 2-2-2 orally. In my country the pharmacies have stopped selling Utrogestan and Progestan (which is a similar product). Instead I can buy a product called Lutinus which contains the same hormone progesterone. However, it shall be taken vaginally. Should I use the same quantity?
Have asked my clinic in Zlin but they haven't answered me. (I'm starting Wednesday morning)


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Which country are you in?

The products are not ones that I am familiar with in the UK where I am qualified.

The dosage would depend on the desired therapeutic effect and the bioavailability, or absorption of the drug into the body of the product in question via the route in question.

This can vary widely.

This needs to be prescribed by a doctor.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

Lutinus is a vaginal tablet of 100mg progesterone. The manufacturers recommend using one tablet three times a day. You will need to discuss this with your clinic first and get there advise on what is the best thing to be using in your individual circumstances.

Maz x

(Hazel we posted at same time  )


----------

